# brewing software



## iecplumbing (4/10/16)

hi all can anyone help me I have been using promash cant seem to add new hops or grain to it does that mean I need to find a new brewing software


----------



## mtb (4/10/16)

A quick Google tells me ProMash is dead.. https://www.beeradvocate.com/community/threads/promash.255274/

This site readily advocates Brewer's Friend and Beersmith so I'll be the first to recommend one of those. I use Beersmith and it does everything except clip my toenails, and I don't blame it for that.


----------



## iecplumbing (4/10/16)

does it do step mash set up


----------



## gap (4/10/16)

nuts said:


> hi all can anyone help me I have been using promash cant seem to add new hops or grain to it does that mean I need to find a new brewing software


i use Promash and it is not dead, just no new development . How are you trying to add new hops or grain.


----------



## iecplumbing (4/10/16)

witch level do I need to buy


----------



## iecplumbing (4/10/16)

yes I am trying to add new hops and grain


----------



## iecplumbing (4/10/16)

what seems to happen now when I go to add new hops and press ok it turns from blue to white and doesn't add done it so many times before and it worked well I'm still trying to work out if its when I went to windows 10 not sure


----------



## iecplumbing (4/10/16)

what do you think beer god


----------



## iecplumbing (4/10/16)

gap said:


> i use Promash and it is not dead, just no new development . How are you trying to add new hops or grain.





gap said:


> i use Promash and it is not dead, just no new development . How are you trying to add new hops or grain.


what seems to happen now when I go to add new hops and press ok it turns from blue to white and doesn't add done it so many times before and it worked well I'm still trying to work out if its when I went to windows 10 not sure


----------



## gap (4/10/16)

nuts said:


> what do you think beer god


i am no beer god and I do not use Windows 10 but that seems to be a new variable.
Are you able to select a hop, click on the clone button and the proceed to change the description and other data you want for the new hop and save the change.
Can you save any changes to Promash ?


----------



## iecplumbing (4/10/16)

gap said:


> i am no beer god and I do not use Windows 10 but that seems to be a new variable.
> Are you able to select a hop, click on the clone button and the proceed to change the description and other data you want for the new hop and save the change.
> Can you save any changes to Promash ?


I can change recipes I can clone a hop cant change description


----------



## fraser_john (4/10/16)

I am still a rusted on Promash user, though I run it under Ubuntu, not Windows, all functionality works perfectly.

What you might need to do is delete a few hops you know you never use, seems to me it was configured with a limited about of space for ingredients and each category can get full, dumb design yes, but, it is pretty ancient software now.


----------



## iecplumbing (4/10/16)

did delete 3 hops still the same when I press ok it turns white and cant save


----------



## mtb (4/10/16)

Try running it in Compatibility Mode. Right click and select "Troubleshoot compatibility", it'll guide you through the rest


----------



## iecplumbing (4/10/16)

well done mini mash I think that worked


----------



## fraser_john (4/10/16)

mtb said:


> Try running it in Compatibility Mode. Right click and select "Troubleshoot compatibility", it'll guide you through the rest


Bloody Windoze.....


----------



## wessmith (4/10/16)

I run Promash under W10 and no problems at all. The trick is to re-install after you have updated/installed W10 and it will automatically run under the appropriate compatability mode. Something Win 7 would not do. Dont forget to transfer all your databases over too.

Wes


----------



## huez (4/10/16)

Beersmith is pretty cheap for what it can do. Regularly updated and you can addon any new yeasts, grain and hops without having to enter it all in manually. Promash was good for its time, but it's way outdated. Having said that, i use brewersfriend for their yeast starter calculator.


----------



## BKBrews (4/10/16)

> Beersmith is pretty cheap for what it can do. Regularly updated and you can addon any new yeasts, grain and hops without having to enter it all in manually. Promash was good for its time, but it's way outdated. Having said that, i use brewersfriend for their yeast starter calculator.


My beersmith trial just ran out and I just got a registration key from national homebrew for $19.95. Well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## mtb (4/10/16)

Seconded. Get Beersmith! Mobile app works great too.


----------



## zeggie (4/10/16)

Beersmith does it all. Jump on it, it's cheap.


----------



## iecplumbing (4/10/16)

thanks all guys


----------

